# Forum Argomenti di discussione Consulenza del lavoro  comunica cancellazione inps commerciante

## robil

La pratica di cancellazione impresa individuale dal registro imprese mediante comunica star web NON prevede la sezione AC inps. Come si adempie quindi nella comunicazione unica alla cancellazione della posizione commercianti? L'invio della comunica di cancellazione NON viene automaticamente comunicata all'INPS.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Contabile

Devi spuntare INPS quando avvi la pratica. Se non lo fai non si attiva. Poi fai anche attenzione a creare la pratica con cancellazione e non cessazione.

----------


## robil

> Devi spuntare INPS quando avvi la pratica. Se non lo fai non si attiva. Poi fai anche attenzione a creare la pratica con cancellazione e non cessazione.

  Grazie Contabile! Effettivamente hanno sbagliato e hanno inviato una pratica di cessazione attività. Evidentemente qui non c'è la casellina inps. Ora mi chiedo ma per una ditta individuale la cessazione dell'attività in cosa può differire dalla cancellazione? Si tratterebbe in sostanza di una sospensione mantenendo aperte le posizioni Inps (per es.)??? 
Ora ho avviato una nuova pratica di cancellazione ma inserendo il rea della ditta cessata emerge il dato "nessun nominativo presente". Insomma come se la ditta fosse cancellata e non solo cessata. Quid juris?? Esperti in pratiche CCIAA vi prego intervenite :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  .

----------


## robil

Ma veramente le vie del Signore sono infinite!!! Ho effettuato una visura e l'impresa risulta cancellata con causale cessazione di ogni attività. La pratica comunica è stata esperita come cessazione attività quindi il mio quesito del post sopra trova senso quando mi chiedo... ma per una ditta individuale che differenza fa tra cessazione e cancellazione dell'attività?? La cciaa ha cancellato in seguito alla cessazione dell'attività. 
Ora rimane da chiarire se vale ancora la disposizione di qualche anno fa per cui la cancellazione dalla cciaa deve produrre automaticamente la cancellazione dall'inps indipendentemente da ogni attivazione da parte dell'assicurato.

----------


## Niccolò

> ... ma per una ditta individuale che differenza fa tra cessazione e cancellazione dell'attività?...

  Io direi nessuna, ma aspetto che qualcuno mi illumini  :Smile:

----------


## robil

> Io direi nessuna, ma aspetto che qualcuno mi illumini

  Niccolò.. direi nessuna posto che la cciaa ricevendo pratica di cessazione ha provveduto alla cancellazione. 
Rimane aperto il discorso inps posto che con comunica star web CESSAZIONE non c'è nessuna sezione che riguardi l'inps. Da quanto riferisce contabile ci sarebbe invece una casella da selezionare in CANCELLAZIONE. Dopo 20 giorni dall'invio della comunica di cessazione l'inps mi riferisce che non risulta alcuna comunica di cessazione. Insomma il titolare risulta per l'inps ancora attivo e per la cciaa cancellato.  
Ora ricordo che da circa un decennio cancellarsi dalla cciaa produce automaticamente la cancellazione dall'inps... Ma con l'avvento di comunica non so se le procedure automatiche siano variate.

----------


## Niccolò

> Niccolò.. direi nessuna posto che la cciaa ricevendo pratica di cessazione ha provveduto alla cancellazione. 
> Rimane aperto il discorso inps posto che con comunica star web CESSAZIONE non c'è nessuna sezione che riguardi l'inps. Da quanto riferisce contabile ci sarebbe invece una casella da selezionare in CANCELLAZIONE. Dopo 20 giorni dall'invio della comunica di cessazione l'inps mi riferisce che non risulta alcuna comunica di cessazione. Insomma il titolare risulta per l'inps ancora attivo e per la cciaa cancellato.  
> Ora ricordo che da circa un decennio cancellarsi dalla cciaa produce automaticamente la cancellazione dall'inps... Ma con l'avvento di comunica non so se le procedure automatiche siano variate.

  Io ho chiuso una ditta un mese fa, è stato sufficiente aprire anche la sezione inps e inserire la data di chiusura dell'attività. Il problema tra cessazione e cancellazione non me lo sono neanche posto, visto che un individuo che cessa la sua unica attività non può più ritenersi imprenditore, quindi perder il diritto all'iscrizione in cciaa ed al versamento dei contributi. 
Credo tu possa o inviare una nuova pratica comunica, o agire direttamente con i canali inps. Dalla data di cessazione, nessun contributo è più dovuto.

----------


## robil

> Io ho chiuso una ditta un mese fa, è stato sufficiente aprire anche la sezione inps e inserire la data di chiusura dell'attività. Il problema tra cessazione e cancellazione non me lo sono neanche posto, visto che un individuo che cessa la sua unica attività non può più ritenersi imprenditore, quindi perder il diritto all'iscrizione in cciaa ed al versamento dei contributi. 
> Credo tu possa o inviare una nuova pratica comunica, o agire direttamente con i canali inps. Dalla data di cessazione, nessun contributo è più dovuto.

  Condivido e non c'è ombra di dubbio. Evidentemente tu hai utilizzato la sezione corretta di cancellazione in star web (in cessazione non c'è sezione inps da compilare). E da qui l'equivoco. Non ho dubbi che l'obbligo contributivo sia cessato ma ho urgenza alla chiusura della posizione inps per il rilascio di nuove code line per effettuare i versamenti ancora dovuti e presentare domanda di pensione con la prossima finestra di luglio.

----------


## Niccolò

> Condivido e non c'è ombra di dubbio. Evidentemente tu hai utilizzato la sezione corretta di cancellazione in star web (in cessazione non c'è sezione inps da compilare). E da qui l'equivoco. Non ho dubbi che l'obbligo contributivo sia cessato ma ho urgenza alla chiusura della posizione inps per il rilascio di nuove code line per effettuare i versamenti ancora dovuti e presentare domanda di pensione con la prossima finestra di luglio.

  Penso che la soluzione più rapida sia una copia di ComUnica e un salto in INPS  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Contabile

> Penso che la soluzione più rapida sia una copia di ComUnica e un salto in INPS

  
Concordo.  :Smile:

----------


## Contabile

> Ma veramente le vie del Signore sono infinite!!! Ho effettuato una visura e l'impresa risulta cancellata con causale cessazione di ogni attività. La pratica comunica è stata esperita come cessazione attività quindi il mio quesito del post sopra trova senso

  L'operatore che ha lavorato la pratica probabilmente ha ancora poca dimestichezza della ComUnica o meglio le indicazioni ed i pareri del ministero e dei conservatori devono essere elaborati per poi essere traslati tecnicamente nell'applicazione. 
Sebbene da pochi giorni visti, come detto, i pareri ministeriali nel merito del concetto economico di "attività" la "cessazione" può essere utilizzata anche per le ditte individuali questa sezione dovrebbe essere integrata anche con la casellina INPS laddove ne ricorrano i presupposti. 
Per capirci. 
Posto che ci sia una attività commerciale che viene cessata, quindi anche ai fini INPS, e che il soggetto titolare della partita IVA voglia a breve aprire una ditta artigiana, senza dover procedere alla cancellazione definitiva della posizione può "cessare" la posizione commerciale e rimanere iscritto in CCIAA senza attività economica. Poi nel momento in cui deve iscriversi all'artigianato procede di conseguenza mantenedo la posizione.

----------


## robil

> L'operatore che ha lavorato la pratica probabilmente ha ancora poca dimestichezza della ComUnica o meglio le indicazioni ed i pareri del ministero e dei conservatori devono essere elaborati per poi essere traslati tecnicamente nell'applicazione. 
> Sebbene da pochi giorni visti, come detto, i pareri ministeriali nel merito del concetto economico di "attività" la "cessazione" può essere utilizzata anche per le ditte individuali questa sezione dovrebbe essere integrata anche con la casellina INPS laddove ne ricorrano i presupposti. 
> Per capirci. 
> Posto che ci sia una attività commerciale che viene cessata, quindi anche ai fini INPS, e che il soggetto titolare della partita IVA voglia a breve aprire una ditta artigiana, senza dover procedere alla cancellazione definitiva della posizione può "cessare" la posizione commerciale e rimanere iscritto in CCIAA senza attività economica. Poi nel momento in cui deve iscriversi all'artigianato procede di conseguenza mantenedo la posizione.

  Confesso che la visura attuale in cui la ditta risulta cancellata in prima pagina e poi con indicazione stato attività INATTIVA all'interno della visura non mi ha convinto e ho pensato propio a quanto hai detto sulla possibilità che l'operatore non abbia gestito al meglio la pratica. 
C'è poi la separazione delle corsie AIA e Registro imprese.... L'apertura di una pratica AIA implica anche l'iscrizione al Registro imprese??? In altri termini In seguito all'iscrizione all?AIA e alla successica CESSAZIONE dell'attività l'impresa risulterebbe iscritta dove?? Ancora all'AIA inattiva e anche al Reg Imprese, Solo All'AIA inattiva, Solo al registro imprese inattiva?? Posto che in seguito al tentativo di variare un impresa iscritta all'AIA passando per una pratica registro imprese ... il sistema segnala l'iscrizione all'AIA e richiede di intervenire sulla corsia AIA. Intendo dire la cessazione di una posizione AIA e l'apertura successiva di una posizione registro imprese (es attività commerciale) mi pare che al momento richieda la CANCELLAZIONE aia e una apertura ex novo Registro imprese quindi la giustificazione che hai dato appare non percorribile.

----------

